# Blepharopsis mendica hatching.



## MikhailsDinos (May 8, 2015)

One of my ooth has been hatching over the last 3 days. I have 52 nymphs now over the course of a 3 day hatch.












After the second day of the ooth hatching. My male had it in him to mate again for the 4th time.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 12, 2015)

One of my smaller ooth hatched today and it gave me 42 nymphs.


----------



## Jay (May 14, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> One of my smaller ooth hatched today and it gave me 42 nymphs.


Congrats and nice pics!


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 14, 2015)

will you be selling any of the excess nymphs? Ive been looking into mendicas for a while now.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 15, 2015)

Jay said:


> Congrats and nice pics!


Thank you!  I did not feel like bringing out the macro set up. To much fun watching them hatch.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 15, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> will you be selling any of the excess nymphs? Ive been looking into mendicas for a while now.


Yes, keep an eye open on the sales page.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 15, 2015)

Just had another ooth hatch today, 55 nymphs.  Lots for the reptile show coming up.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 19, 2015)

L3 Nymph.


----------



## PlayingMantis (May 19, 2015)

Congrats on the hatch! And beautiful photos. Love the closeups.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 20, 2015)

Thank you!  Such a fun hobby.



PlayingMantis said:


> Congrats on the hatch! And beautiful photos. Love the closeups.


----------



## sally (May 20, 2015)

Great job


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

sally said:


> Great job


Thank you! Enjoying this species a lot.


----------



## dmina (May 22, 2015)

Good job...I ended up with 5 males a while back... they were a beautiful species... Good luck at the show...


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 22, 2015)

dmina said:


> Good job...I ended up with 5 males a while back... they were a beautiful species... Good luck at the show...


Thank you! I agree this species is very beautiful.


----------



## Jay (May 22, 2015)

Wow. Those L3 pics are great.

I hate to say it - but little mantids can actually be quite cute.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 24, 2015)

Jay said:


> Wow. Those L3 pics are great.
> 
> I hate to say it - but little mantids can actually be quite cute.


Thank you!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 30, 2015)

Moving to bigger house today and had another ooth hatch on the drive to new house. Nice 69 hatched out.


----------



## dmina (May 31, 2015)

Great... keep us updated!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Since the move I have had all 16 ooth hatch and all over 40 nymphs. Today I just had another hatch. Good year for the BM.


----------



## dmina (Jun 21, 2015)

Good job.... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## idologrl (Jun 21, 2015)

So what did you do to get yours to mate. I have been trying to get mine to mate for days. The girls ganged up on the boy and had him for lunch..I have 3 more males but would like them to live thru this. Any advise is much apprecieated


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

I heated them both up to 110F. Then placed the male on his lid and got him close to the female. Making sure his antenna touch the females back. My male soon jumped on the females back and 10 min later they connected for 6 hours. They were mated again 4 days later. I did this with all my females. I think the heat is very important, at least with my pairs.



idologrl said:


> So what did you do to get yours to mate. I have been trying to get mine to mate for days. The girls ganged up on the boy and had him for lunch..I have 3 more males but would like them to live thru this. Any advise is much apprecieated


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you!



dmina said:


> Good job.... Thanks for sharing!


----------

